# Vostok Amphibia 090 - best bracelet / strap combo?



## mrwomble

I have an (awesome) 090 in the traditional 1967-style black markers. I ordered it literally two days before the new SE models came out :roll:

However, I still absolutely love the watch and it's dominated my wrist-time ever since. I've tried it on a variety of bracelets / straps, but I feel like I haven't settled on the ideal combo just yet. I'll try update this thread with pics of what I've tried:

wave-style diver rubber strap - looked good, but not quite right somehow
22mm thick shark mesh - made the watch head look too big, this is now on my ministry case blue dude, where it will stay (because it looks super sweeeeeeet)
Black leather with white stitching - just didn't look right
Steel bracelet from a Seiko mini-monster - this is the best combo that I've found so far

This is an awesome watch and it needs an awesome strap / bracelet to set it off.

090 owners - what's your favourite?


----------



## Draygo

I know you're not keen, but I like mine on a mesh...










But I kind of know what you mean about it making the watch head look large... especially in my photo


----------



## sq100

I prefer mine on a stainless steel bracelet with wide endlinks










or natolike strap


----------



## mrwomble

sq100 said:


> I prefer mine on a stainless steel bracelet with wide endlinks


That looks good - the wide endlinks seem to balance it out. Where did you get that bracelet from? I notice you have a few of them.


----------



## mrwomble

Draygo said:


> I know you're not keen, but I like mine on a mesh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I kind of know what you mean about it making the watch head look large... especially in my photo


Great pic! It's pics like this that made me buy a mesh in the first place. :-! I really like the look of it, but just can't help but feel it looks unbalanced on my wrist for some reason. Seems to work okay with my ministry case though and I can't pinpoint why that should make such a difference.


----------



## sq100

mrwomble said:


> That looks good - the wide endlinks seem to balance it out. Where did you get that bracelet from? I notice you have a few of them.


Yes I'm sorry though, these are 119 cases with 18mm lug width. The newer 090 needs 22mm. My bracelets came on Vostoks I bought.


----------



## mrwomble

Found the pics! On the wave runner dive strap:

















Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble

On the Seiko mini-monster bracelet:

















Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## vp70m

On a 22mm rubber dive strap:







This one's CCCP, and only 18mm, but it benefits from the wideness of the band at the lugs, I think.


----------



## billbrasky

Not sure if you are a fan of NATO's but I think they look pretty good on a 090.


----------



## Mister Mike

billbrasky said:


> Not sure if you are a fan of NATO's but I think they look pretty good on a 090.


Agreed!


----------



## Mecano

How about leather?Anyone uses his 090 with a nice leather strap? Many ideas here!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/leather-strap-diver-got-any-416039.html

I have a 090 coming from Meranon and i want to use a leather strap on it.


----------



## Weisoseis

Mecano said:


> How about leather?Anyone uses his 090 with a nice leather strap? Many ideas here!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/leather-strap-diver-got-any-416039.html
> 
> I have a 090 coming from Meranon and i want to use a leather strap on it.


I have this 060 amphibian on a C&B strap, it has hidden lugs like the 090 and the lug to lug size is bigger than the 090. 

















And I like it!


----------



## 10 ATM

Most Vostok original bracelets are awful and nasty, only fit for the bin.

The 090 original bracelet is the one exception to the rule ...it IS actually wearable and looks better than a lot of other compromise aftermarket solutions.

I've tried other straps ...but now it's back on the original


----------



## nukleuz

Panerai style!!


----------



## mrwomble

I'm amazed we've not had anybody on this thread complain about:

NATO bands on Russian watches
Leather bands on a diver watch
:-d:-d:-d

Loving those leather straps guys! The one I tried was a pilot-style, which was a bit too much of a mismatch. The ones shown here by Weisoseis and Nukleuz look really nice but I think it is specifically because they're a thick natural leather.

10 ATM - you know, I didn't even try the stock bracelet but just immediately tossed it in the drawer, it still felt awfully light and with a lot of flex. I'm starting to think I should maybe give it a serious go. Means I'll have to resize the bracelet though - which should be ... fun. :-(


----------



## mrwomble

Mister Mike said:


> Agreed!
> 
> View attachment 1274325


Mister Mike and Billbrasky - the stock pics look really good on NATOs but ... I'm about to commit heresy here... :-x:-x:-x
... NATO straps just never look right on me. I think it's because I have skinny but wide wrists, which means I have a ton of strap left over and it all bunches on the side of the watch, making my wrist look even flatter and wider than before. I shall have to admire your NATO-bedecked lovelies from afar. ;-)


----------



## Mecano

I think thick natural leather is the best match for 090.


----------



## Pato Sentado

mrwomble said:


> I'm amazed we've not had anybody on this thread complain about:
> 
> NATO bands on Russian watches
> Leather bands on a diver watch
> :-d:-d:-d
> 
> Loving those leather straps guys! The one I tried was a pilot-style, which was a bit too much of a mismatch. The ones shown here by Weisoseis and Nukleuz look really nice but I think it is specifically because they're a thick natural leather.
> 
> 10 ATM - you know, I didn't even try the stock bracelet but just immediately tossed it in the drawer, it still felt awfully light and with a lot of flex. I'm starting to think I should maybe give it a serious go. Means I'll have to resize the bracelet though - which should be ... fun. :-(


I agree with you in the first 2 points, but find stock bracelet quite good...


----------



## OKEAH

mrwomble said:


> I'm amazed we've not had anybody on this thread complain about:
> 
> NATO bands on Russian watches


Because, Comrade mrwomble, as I have said a number of times before,



OKEAH said:


> ...
> 
> :-| But Comrade Mister Mike, we do not say "Nato strap" in this forum. We say "Warsaw Pact strap". :-d


The Soviets were using a leather version with the same basic idea long before NATO existed.


----------



## mrwomble

OKEAH said:


> The Soviets were using a leather version with the same basic idea long before NATO existed.


Comrade Okeah! You have not let me down!!! :-d

I've put it on a silicon strap, will post up a quick-n-dirty phone pic shortly. Doesn't quite do it justice though, but I think it's because it's a rather cheap and nasty strap, tbh.


----------



## 10 ATM

mrwomble said:


> 10 ATM - you know, I didn't even try the stock bracelet but just immediately tossed it in the drawer, it still felt awfully light and with a lot of flex. I'm starting to think I should maybe give it a serious go. Means I'll have to resize the bracelet though - which should be ... fun. :-(


Getting the pins out is a doddle, just requires a determined push.

Getting them back in ...not so easy. The alignment with the hole on the far side is a bit tricky, especially as the "filler" bit moves, closing the hole. What does help is to use one of the removed pins to keep the hole open from the other side and to manipulate the lose side for better alignment.
Don't try and do this when you're in a hurry ;-)


----------



## OKEAH

My pleasure, Comrade mrwomble. For further information please contact the Straps Division of the People's Propaganda Commissariat of the Political Subsection of the Soviet Watch Subforum of the Russian Watch Forum. I can forward the requisite forms to fill out.


----------



## mrwomble

Here it is on the silicon strap. Man, this thing is an absolute lint magnet. Seems to pick up more just by looking at it.









I had another go at the stock strap ... it did not go well. I am rapidly coming to the conclusion that it is going to have to be the steel mini monster bracelet or a natural brown leather strap.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble

Removed - duplicate post.


----------



## Dixit

10 ATM said:


> Getting the pins out is a doddle, just requires a determined push.
> 
> Getting them back in ...not so easy. The alignment with the hole on the far side is a bit tricky, especially as the "filler" bit moves, closing the hole. What does help is to use one of the removed pins to keep the hole open from the other side and to manipulate the lose side for better alignment.
> Don't try and do this when you're in a hurry ;-)


I don't completely agree with the 'doddle' part, but I had the same experience with putting the pin back.
The pin tries to demolish the link. When you start pushing it in, you see the other end start to bend. 
What I then did is to pince the whole chain link back together with a really big set of pliers.

I used a hammer to hammer the pin out, a hammer to hammer the pin back and a really big set of pliers to clamp the whole thing back together. 
My home office desk is a fine piece of all-metal "DDR style" desk, so the whole affaire made a nice "KLUNK, KLUNK, KLUNK" sound throughout the house.
"Carry on, folks. Nothing to see. Dixit is working on a watch."

This watch and its bracelet are fine pieces of Soviet engineering: do not be afraid to use the same tool kit as you use on your car.
Of course, I did wrap the watch in a few layers of protective tissue paper as to avoid that the crystal gets a scratch.

After this amount of effort I decided to let the original bracelet stay. It is actually quite a nice one.


----------



## DiverDoc

*I've been searching the internet, trying to find what kind of strap came on the original Amphibia watches of the 1960s without success. Anyone know what the original strap was?*


----------



## tylehman

i think that they were usually sold without a strap, and you bought that separate.

here is an example Original Soviet USSR Stainless Steel Strap Amphibian KOMANDIRSKIE Watches 010 | eBay

i have some interesting soviet ones.


----------



## Astute-C

This two tone brushed/polished is my favourite for a polished case modern 090.


----------



## LaMusette

These old-school Russian bund style straps work well with 090 cases. They are nice and wide, and so the very wide 090 case does not tend to dominate the strap (like it can look on thinner strap combos sometimes). All a matter of taste I suppose.

I find with the 090 cases that there is very little clearance between the case and the springbars .... so fitting thicker NATO / Zulu straps does require some care and attention. Zulu straps on 090 pretty much require fitting the strap to the watch minus spring bars, and then pushing the springbars down onto the strap (pretty hard) to get to bar ends into place. Just takes a little more effort than some other case styles, depending on the thickness of the straps.

Its not obvious from this picture - but the curve on the wide part of the leather exactly follows the contour of the side of the 090 case, when it wears in (or at least mine does !!) Probably more by accident than design though.

They are fairly thin on the leather, and they tend to stretch and develop 'character' after a few months of hard use .... but they are dirt cheap, and authentically Russian. I dont mind this at all, since after 6 months of use, the watch + strap looks like it has survived at least 20 years of loving care and daily use.

Some have a bit of cyrillic writing on the back of the strap, which is always a nice touch.

Quality is variable - some are a little hard on the back section, some are ridiculously soft and comfortable. At these prices though, you can buy a few and see how you go. ($7 each)

Available in 22mm lug size now, but the 18mm works just as well on an 090 case :

22 mm Russian MILITARY PILOT WATCH GENUINE LEATHER BAND

Will get some nicer shots of my blue dial 090, sitting on a well work red-brown leather russian bund strap, as soon as I find my camera (which I think I left at the shop, dammit)


----------



## joecool

When not on original mesh,mine resides on an original rubber 1967 band b-)


----------



## slowprop

I really tried to like the stock bracelet. I had it re-sized and it wasn't as bad as some others but I guess I just don't like metal bracelets. I've now got mine on a nice quality Nato I got from Timefactors. It's pretty comfortable and fairly substantial which it needs to be for a reasonably heavy watch.


----------



## Shootist

mrwomble said:


> Found the pics! On the wave runner dive strap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


That matte finish looks really good. Does it scratch easily?


----------



## Shootist

I put mine on a Bonetto Cinturini rubber strap


----------



## SAB314

Like the paddle hands!


----------



## cuthbert

Currently I am using the 090659 Favinov with either a blue Bonetto strap or the original bracelet that unlike others is comfortable and whose design with polished and brushed surfaces compliments the matt case and the polished bezel.

Unfortunately the Bonetto strap is darker than the dial otherwise I recommend it as it's relatively cheap and very high quality.









My other 09 is on a 1967 strap (following Joecool's recommendation).

It's also high quality but it is printed on both sides so I find uncomfortable to wear in comparison to the Bonetto that doesn't leave me marks on the skin.


----------



## SAB314

Just arrived! Vostok Amphibia 090614


----------



## cuthbert

SAB314 said:


> Just arrived! Vostok Amphibia 090614


We don't see the strap, boy!


----------



## fetasigma

Waiting on a new 710 case to come in to try this beauty on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAB314




----------



## fetasigma

I finally got this on my new mod, love it 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAB314

Vostok Amphibia with brushed brass bezel on steel bracelet from 80's.


----------



## SAB314

Carbon fiber looks great!


----------



## zc796

Hi, there rubber straps look so nice! Do you mind sharing where did you get them? Thanks.


joecool said:


> When not on original mesh,mine resides on an original rubber 1967 band b-)
> View attachment 3148418
> View attachment 3148426
> View attachment 3148434
> View attachment 3148442


----------



## itsmemuffins

zhukovsky said:


> Hi, there rubber straps look so nice! Do you mind sharing where did you get them? Thanks.


Thats the rubber strap that originally came with the 1967 re issue back in 2007. Meranom was also selling them for $15 a while ago. Long since out of stock.

The only one I've seen for sale recently, and for sale at the same price as an amphibia

https://www.ebay.com/itm/201835052159


----------



## joecool

The 1967 rubber strap fits the 090 standard amphibia case,although the angle it strikes the case means,it is more suitable for a smaller wrist than mine,as a sidenote the 1967 band has to be altered in order to fit the 1967 bronze reissue case!


----------



## Victorv

Mine wears always a mesh, i think is the best combo










Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## joecool

Yep,totally agree,mesh is the way to go!


----------



## larand

My 090 spends most of its time on a Zuludiver satin NATO from WatchGecko.










Occasionally I'll put it on a Perlon in humid weather, or on the weekend:


----------



## Victorv

joecool said:


> Yep,totally agree,mesh is the way to go!
> View attachment 12485127


WoW, really nice your bronze on this strap.

Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## joecool

Victorv said:


> WoW, really nice your bronze on this strap.
> 
> Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


Both straps are the same 22mm Boctok stainless steel ones that Meranom had for sale a while ago.
The one on the bronze 1967,I just heat colour treated on a gas cooker hob at home!


----------



## biggymo6

I used to put my brushed 090 on a thick black leather strap with white border stitching, but these days I'm enjoying it better on a Strapcode engineers bracelet:










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## sajones

090 with shark mesh bracelet is






my favorite combination. Fits the classic diver aesthetic of the case. Does anyone know the history behind the shark mesh bracelet?


----------



## sonics

sajones said:


> 090 with shark mesh bracelet is
> View attachment 13357875
> my favorite combination. Fits the classic diver aesthetic of the case. Does anyone know the history behind the shark mesh bracelet?


As far as i know the Shark mesh comes from the suits the divers wear to be save against Shark bites.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## sajones

This has quickly become my daily driver.


----------



## fillerbunny

The Tropic Skindiver by Cheapest NATO Straps almost seems made for the 090 case - if not necessarily my dial, but oh well, it's nice to have an alternative to the shark mesh.

E: Oh, Imgur isn't playing nice anymore? This should work, I think.


----------



## bin79

I'd stick to a NATO, no matter how ironic it may sound :-d


----------



## Ketchup time

Toxic NATO


----------

